# Homemade Squeegee Sharpener?



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Has anyone made their own sharpener? I just got some new squeegees yesterday and realized how much I need to sharpen my old ones.

I know about the sandpaper trick, it's ok, but it doesn't really restore the edge. I want to make a real sharpener if it's possible.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

I Don,t know if this is a good idea, but could you shave it with a planer or router? 

Not so clever huh?


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

Both of those work. Router is better. Belt sander is great too. Also you should always sharpen new squeegees.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

For 25 cents an inch, Pocono will do it for you Pocono Mt. Screen Supply - Products - Squeegees


----------



## abchung (Jul 16, 2009)

Buy a sheet of sand paper. glue it on a flat table. then run the squeegee back and forth. A bit slow but may be it is good for some hobbyist without belt sander.


----------



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

when you say run the squeegee back and forth, like a printing stroke?or are you referring to positioning the squeegee perpendicular and running it sideways?


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

Glue 200 grit sand paper to a flat board. Attach 2 small pieces of wood to the board so the squeegee fit's in between. These will keep the squeegee upright, and @ 90° to the sand paper. Slide the squeegee back and forth (lengthwise) a few times before every printing session, and your squeegees will always be sharp.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

ok, i'll ask the question, how do i know if i need to sharpen them and why do i need a sharp one ?


----------



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

to answer the 2nd question, compare your squeegee to a knife that cuts your ink off the screen and let it lay down on the shirt..if your knife is not sharp it will not cut the ink properly and not all inks will be deposited on the shirt and some will remain on the screen..


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Mark Coudray suggests sharpening before each print run for serious performance.


----------

